# propionyltrenbolone



## katl (Sep 3, 2012)

hello 
im going to start a cycle of propionyltrenbolone
ive read vibrants thread about it but ive some questions about my cycle
1- how long should the cycle be?
2- can i do 10 weeks of test and then do the ptren for few weeks from week 8?
thanks


----------



## katl (Sep 3, 2012)

i wsih vibrant or someone that have tried ptren would reply to me


----------



## Dannie (Sep 3, 2012)

> 1- how long should the cycle be?
> 2- can i do 10 weeks of test and then do the ptren for few weeks from week 8?



1- Read Vibrant's log again. 
2- You don't know the first thing about what they are doing. Read every sticky and gain some knowledge before you start cycling.


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 3, 2012)

katl said:


> i wsih vibrant or someone that have tried ptren would reply to me



Bro, whether we tried something or not, we need more info from you to help you properly.

Age, height/weight, bf%, previous cycle experience, cycle goals for this new cycle.


----------



## overburdened (Sep 3, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Bro, whether we tried something or not, we need more info from you to help you properly.
> 
> Age, height/weight, bf%, previous cycle experience, cycle goals for this new cycle.


^^^^^^THIS!  There's several of us that have tried it now.. and I understand everyone wanting to try it.... but you really gotta give people your stats(allof them, including cycle experience) before anyone can answer your questions.  It's an awesome aas, but I still wouldn't recommend it to someone without plenty of experience...  You need the experience in order to use some of the more 'elaborate compounds'.... you need to know that more is not always better, etc, etc...  (that is definitely the case with this one!!!  I did a large amt for a very short period of time.. only a couple days... just to see what would happen....  and it does pretty much the opposite(in nearly every aspect) when this is done... I only did it because I was one of the people 'testing' it out, as was Vibrant... and I have good medical insurance, so I made myself a 'guinea pig' in a way)...  throw your stats out there and me and vibrant will look it over and give you both of our opinions, as I'm sure everyone who's taken it will do the same....  PM me when you put these up, and send me the link to this thread.. I can't follow every thread I post on, my email and everything would be overflowing with shit I gotta wade through!


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Sep 3, 2012)

i would wait for more people who actually ran a cycle to try this new compound. you never know if the compound is so toxic that would lead to cancer/death. everybody respond differently to gear... don't care how good your insurance is. being treated for cancer is not fun. 
the way i see it, they attached a proionyl to trenbolone (or trenbolone to proionyl which makes no sense ), which verson of the proionyl did they use, most of them are very toxic. bottom line, need to wait.


----------



## katl (Sep 3, 2012)

im 22 around 190 lbs 10% bf 182 cm
and ihave done 2 cycles 10 weeks of test e with 4 weeks of super dmz 2.0
 12 weeks of 500 mg test e and 4 weeks kick start of 30mg dbol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 3, 2012)

no one with any credibility has given this stuff a voucher...so why bother


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> no one with any credibility has given this stuff a voucher...so why bother



Read a few posts above killer. OB has. He is a very experienced vet of this board and he doesn't have a greased palm agenda as many do in these boards.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 3, 2012)

I trust overburdeneds opinion personally


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 3, 2012)

i thought i read he had a hand in making it

anyway march this year...dont know him..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 3, 2012)

i want to see a real log


and no...vibrant doesnt even remotely count

any log without pics...or by someone affiliated to some degree with the seller


i mean fuck... brain dead


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i want to see a real log
> 
> 
> and no...vibrant doesnt even remotely count
> ...



OB is not afiliated with anyone. He was a beta tester of ptren and helped named it.  OB has a great log as do a few others over on iron juggernauts. OB had labs in the log and the compound was begnine to liver values. 
This board turned to shit so most of us aren't on here often. 

Look I hear ya these boards are all about greased palms and advertising the product of the week.....so u def gotta sift through the bullshit!


----------



## overburdened (Sep 3, 2012)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> i would wait for more people who actually ran a cycle to try this new compound. you never know if the compound is so toxic that would lead to cancer/death. everybody respond differently to gear... don't care how good your insurance is. being treated for cancer is not fun.
> the way i see it, they attached a proionyl to trenbolone (or trenbolone to proionyl which makes no sense ), which verson of the proionyl did they use, most of them are very toxic. bottom line, need to wait.


You, bro.... make no sense at all... I'm not trying to bash you...  what you just said absolutely contradicts bloodwork done by several people(me included,,,) pre, mid, and post cycle!   'which version of proionyl did they use, most of them are very toxic'....this shows your lack of any knowledge of chemistry or knowledge of what you are talking about....
we KNOW the compound is not toxic!  I'll be the first to say, inexperienced aas users should not just jump on it.... but we do know at this point that it is not hepatotoxic to any great degree... in fact most people's bloodwork came back with better liver enzymes than before use(mine included)... my cholesterol levels improved as well... 
giving someone advice is one thing, spitting bs out your mouth is another!


----------



## overburdened (Sep 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> no one with any credibility has given this stuff a voucher...so why bother


If you are going to say I have no credibility, you are dead wrong!!!  lets see your accomplishments!!!    I'm not going around bashing you, don't bash me, it's a battle you won' win... I have 10x the knowledge of steroids you will ever hope to achieve in your lifetime first off... second off, nobody that tried this stuff out before he brought it to market was offered a penny for their logs... and nobody wrote anything that wasn't dead accurate! if anything, we were all careful and made sure nothing we wrote was not coincidental or anything like that.. many of us, me included(in fact I think we all did this) waited to put it in our logs because it did seem to good to be true... and we all downplayed it rather than uplayed it, just to err on the side of caution!  This compound is everything and then some that it is made out to be in the logs!  just because you may or may not lie for reimbursement does not mean any of us would stoop to your level!  if something isn't what it's made up to be, I'll be the first one to call it out!  I am honest in reviews of every product I use, and always will be.... without your integrity you are nothing!  Dont chime in on something you dont' have the slightest clue about... it just makes you look even more ignorant!!!


----------



## overburdened (Sep 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i want to see a real log
> 
> 
> and no...vibrant doesnt even remotely count
> ...



Vibrant actually, is one of the more honest people on these boards... so you don't care for his opinion... we don't care for yours, at least his is based off fact, yours is based off the fact that you've never achieved anything of any meaning in your entire life!


----------



## overburdened (Sep 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i thought i read he had a hand in making it
> 
> anyway march this year...dont know him..


I researched it.... and I Theorized what it could do.... almost 100% of which was true, to the T.... but it had positive side effects that I didn't even see.... things are possible, in vivo, of having predicted effects, or not having predicted effects....this particular compound had all the predicted effects, and some that were unpredicted(which just so happened to be good side effects, not negative... great... it turned out even better than predicted!)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 3, 2012)

awesome bashing


you are really cool now


vibrants logs mean nothing...he has never posted a shred of proof to back up any of his post


you helped name said compound but have no dealings with the supplier...ok...i am retarded...i beleive you
no questions asked



why dont you guys supply an outside party with the supply for a REAL  log...someone who has NOTHING to gain...a non rep


lol at bashinmg anyone who asked for the truth and nothing but


----------



## overburdened (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm not going to keep typing out long responses, for the sight to kick me out when I post reply... I will leave it at this... PM ANYONE THAT HAS USED PTREN, ask them if it did for them, what claims were made in logs... you won't find a dissatisfied user. you won't find someone that doesn't say, yes, it does that(to some degree or another, in every individual, 90+% of the things that were notice by us are noticed by everyone).. you can't say that about most aas... its 60-70% usually... everyone who has used it will tell you it's the real deal... sorry you weren't included in the 'testers'.... you can't give free product to everyone


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 3, 2012)

evrone who has claimed to have exp with this compound is a rep....or trying to sell it to me thru pm


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 3, 2012)

oh...i dont want the shit

ill be damned if i put something in my body that doesnt have on credible log


----------



## overburdened (Sep 3, 2012)

I am the only rep for airsealed... I guarantee i haven't pm'd you...  I can't tell you if a mass pm was sent out by anyone... who is trying to selll it to you?  would you like me to pm you the link to my log?(you can take what I say in it for granted if you like... if you think my view is biased, so be it... there are 6 or 8 people that used it in the period my log has been up, and chimed in on my log... that PAID for the product....   will that satisfy your curiosity?


----------



## overburdened (Sep 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> oh...i dont want the shit
> 
> ill be damned if i put something in my body that doesnt have on credible log


If you don't want it, great!  don't slam everyone else that wants to use it...  I guarantee they will come back, and tell you how great it was...  You don't wanna use it, no harm, no foul... it isn't gonna hurt anyone's feelings if you don't use it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 3, 2012)

well obviously i would like to see the logs


----------



## overburdened (Sep 3, 2012)

You have links, and also a photopage with a guy that used it in contest prep in your PM's.. I gave you the date he stopped taking it... he started it when on the date of first photo....  there's tons of info there, and it will take you a while to sort through it, but everyone except me, airsealed, vibrant, and a friend of airsealed(that is a pro fighter), paid for theirs.....  they are all truthfull, but you can dismiss the ones that didn't pay for their samples if you wish


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 3, 2012)

killer so why don't u buy some and give it to someone else to try then. For fucks sake......

If u don't wanna try it then don't. No one is holding a gun to your head. 

I could say that I'm on it.....doesn't prove a thing. if u just want to see labs there are already threads for that. I'm not getting my labs for another month or so. 

go try some pro hormones....because those are all safe


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 3, 2012)

fuck it im goin for it, overburdened can you PM me the details for making it? also where do i get the glycol and everclear?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 4, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> fuck it im goin for it, overburdened can you PM me the details for making it? also where do i get the glycol and everclear?



Look fwd to the log SD


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 4, 2012)

glycerol can be got at any good drug store


----------



## Dannie (Sep 4, 2012)

OverB Could you start a new thread in research / homebrew section post some recipes for Ptren oral solution?


----------



## katl (Sep 4, 2012)

alright good but no one has answered my question


----------



## overburdened (Sep 4, 2012)

Dannie said:


> OverB Could you start a new thread in research / homebrew section post some recipes for Ptren oral solution?


I will later today, after work bro!


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 4, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> fuck it im goin for it, overburdened can you PM me the details for making it? also where do i get the glycol and everclear?



Everclear aka grain alky can be had at any decent liquor store. My state only has 151 proof grain alky vs some states it's 192 iirc. 

Glycerin can be had a Walmart in the pharmacy area. It's like $4 for 30 ml which is plenty. 

Dump 120 mg of p tren into a bottle then dump15 ml (1 tablespoon) of Everclear. Keep swirling and shaking until totally dissolved. Then add 15 ml of glycerin. U can also add a small amount of coolaid for flavor. 

Bam. 4 mg/ml suspension in 5 minutes. Shake well before dosing. Use 2mg every 6 hours.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 4, 2012)

does the everclear need to be 190 proof or does 151 proof work?


----------



## pieguy (Sep 4, 2012)

Judging by goldenera's post, I assume 151 will work. Ptren doesn't sound like it's particularly difficult to get into solution.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 4, 2012)

pieguy said:


> Judging by goldenera's post, I assume 151 will work. Ptren doesn't sound like it's particularly difficult to get into solution.




true, but i would like to know for certain


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 4, 2012)

bump


----------



## cottonmouth (Sep 4, 2012)

^^ 151 will work It just takes a lot more. dissolve the ptren in it first then add glycerin.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 4, 2012)

cottonmouth said:


> ^^ 151 will work It just takes a lot more. dissolve the ptren in it first then add glycerin.





how much would it take for 2 grams of ptren?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 4, 2012)

Everclear is 190 proof. We have it here and its pretty cheap...Rarely a good thing to drink. I dont see why 151 wouldn't work. I've looked into making tinctures and you can extract oils from a plant with less than 151.


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 4, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> does the everclear need to be 190 proof or does 151 proof work?



I use 151 proof Everclear. It's all we can get in my state is the 151 proof grain alcohol. It's grain alky it is not 151 rum as some idiots like to argue with me lol. 

The 151 is what the above recipe is for I don't see any issue with 191 proof it will just taste worse lol.


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 4, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> how much would it take for 2 grams of ptren?



Hmm u would have to calculate it out. I prefer making the smaller batches.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 4, 2012)

someone do the math for me, you will be rewarded with my gratitude


----------



## cottonmouth (Sep 4, 2012)

^^ I made 800mg at 4mg/ml. 

had to use 90ml of 151 to dissolve the ptren. then added in glycerin till i reached 200ml. 

so for 2g or ptren that would be about 225ml of 151.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 4, 2012)

cottonmouth said:


> ^^ I made 800mg at 4mg/ml.
> 
> had to use 90ml of 151 to dissolve the ptren. then added in glycerin till i reached 200ml.
> 
> so for 2g or ptren that would be about 225ml of 151.




and how much glycerin? thank you btw


----------



## the_riddler (Dec 2, 2012)

Can this also be made by dissolving it in peg 300?


----------



## overburdened (Dec 3, 2012)

the_riddler said:


> Can this also be made by dissolving it in peg 300?


I would NOT advise dissolving it in PEG 300... pga(either 151 or 190 proof) and glycerin seems to be the most effective way to take it...  

BTW, I just added it into my current cycle... and it has offset the lethargy of 200mg ed of drol..(nice side effect!)... This is the first time I've been able to actually use drol since I was 26 years old(every time I've tried, I've had to kick it after 5 days or so cause I'm so tired I can't keep my eyes open!)


----------



## the_riddler (Dec 3, 2012)

does the glycerin need to be heated and the powder mixed into it or is this just a cold mix?


----------



## cottonmouth (Dec 3, 2012)

the_riddler said:


> does the glycerin need to be heated and the powder mixed into it or is this just a cold mix?



It mixes fine cold. dissolve it in the pga first. then add glycerin to your desired total amount and concentration. 

I just had to swirl mine a bit, i wouldn't put it in the microwave as glycerin gets retarded hot extremely quickly. Maybe warm a cup of water and place the entire bottle of solution into it,, to help speed the process.


----------



## overburdened (Dec 4, 2012)

the_riddler said:


> does the glycerin need to be heated and the powder mixed into it or is this just a cold mix?



This is all done very easily at room temp... You don't need to heat anything when making oral solutions... You just have to do it in the correct order(pga and raw first, til dissolved.. then add glycerin and shake well...)


----------



## the_riddler (Dec 5, 2012)

got mine today and the suspension was fairly easy to make and is VERY stable. I used 30ml 191 proof and 20ml glycerin. Stable at 4mg a ML so my 50ml vials have 100 doses in them. If anyone is interested in trying this stuff out send me a PM.


----------



## overburdened (Dec 6, 2012)

the_riddler said:


> got mine today and the suspension was fairly easy to make and is VERY stable. I used 30ml 191 proof and 20ml glycerin. Stable at 4mg a ML so my 50ml vials have 100 doses in them. If anyone is interested in trying this stuff out send me a PM.



Bro, you are not allowed to advertise steroids for sale, unless you pay, and become a sponsor!!!!  
Not only that, but you want people to buy this stuff from you when you don't even know the difference between a solution and a suspension...  come on bro.. You are going to get yourself popped for being stupid!  
Whether or not there is even ptren in the 'suspension' you so easily made, is beside the point....  You are NOT allowed to sell on this(or most any other board)without becoming a sponsor....  I would rethink what you are doing.... It is NOT something you even have a clue as to what you are getting yourself in to...

Riddler.. you haven't been here long enough to see what happens to people that do what you are doing.. but it's not pretty!!!  A guy that decided he was going to make up compounds, and sell them on here... got too deep, and (as far as I can tell) got in over his head, with too many orders, and not enough raws to back the orders up(yet he still took orders, without letting people know he didn't have the product in hand).... He ended up getting his personal info, pics, home address, and everything else posted up on the board(as well as many death threats!).. This isn't something you want to get in the middle of...


----------



## colochine (Dec 7, 2012)

the_riddler said:


> got mine today and the suspension was fairly easy to make and is VERY stable. I used 30ml 191 proof and 20ml glycerin. Stable at 4mg a ML so my 50ml vials have 100 doses in them. If anyone is interested in trying this stuff out send me a PM.



I hope you're giving it away dick bag!


----------



## the_riddler (Dec 7, 2012)

Why are the people on this forum so childish? If your definition of a dick bag is someone who fights for your country and spends time away from his family to go to war to support people like you then I guess I am a dick bag. It just so happens that I am giving it away. I am very dissapointed that people in this country jump so quickly to conclusions and become so negative so quickly without any reason at all. I hope one day you grow up and realize that it is in fact you that is the "dick bag" my friend.


----------



## the_riddler (Dec 7, 2012)

Overburdened, I did not realize I advertised that I was selling anything. I said to e-mail me for more information, IE: how to properly secure the materials and mix them. However, you are wrong in the fact that I do not know what I am talking about. A "solution" is the end result of two of more things being permanantly added together while a suspension will eventually seperate over time due to the fact that no permanent bonds were made. When you add altrenagist to pure grain alcohol it can not be reseperated. Even if you were to burn the alcohol off using heat the altrenagist would burn along with it and leave no residue due to it's dp being much lower than the 500* F of the burning PGA. Therefore, this is a solution and not a suspension. I am not an idiot, I am actually a very well educated man that happens to know EXACTLY what he is doing, saying, going and not going to get away with. I would never "sell" steroids over an open forum like you suggest I am doing. I am here purely to educate people on how to make this solution and provide it free for research purposes because I find the compound very interesting and very different from any other trenbolone based products. However, if people like this are the people researching this solution then I don't beleive I even want to supply it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 7, 2012)

Gentlemen, before this thread turns into a sledging match, please remember the rules


----------



## overburdened (Dec 7, 2012)

the_riddler said:


> Overburdened, I did not realize I advertised that I was selling anything. I said to e-mail me for more information, IE: how to properly secure the materials and mix them. However, you are wrong in the fact that I do not know what I am talking about. A "solution" is the end result of two of more things being permanantly added together while a suspension will eventually seperate over time due to the fact that no permanent bonds were made. When you add altrenagist to pure grain alcohol it can not be reseperated. Even if you were to burn the alcohol off using heat the altrenagist would burn along with it and leave no residue due to it's dp being much lower than the 500* F of the burning PGA. Therefore, this is a solution and not a suspension. I am not an idiot, I am actually a very well educated man that happens to know EXACTLY what he is doing, saying, going and not going to get away with. I would never "sell" steroids over an open forum like you suggest I am doing. I am here purely to educate people on how to make this solution and provide it free for research purposes because I find the compound very interesting and very different from any other trenbolone based products. However, if people like this are the people researching this solution then I don't beleive I even want to supply it.



you said 'suspension'.. it is a solution..

It sounded to me, and others, that you were 'selling' this... which is not allowed... if this is not the case, fine.. I was bringing it to your attn that you should not(not to mention , it is against the rules) be selling anything on open forum...

telling someone how to make it in pm is perfectly fine(as far as I'm aware)...  I've told people how in PM, myself.. so I hope it isn't against the rules...

It sounded as if you were alluding to 'selling' it, as well as your posts in airsealed2's section sounded the exact same way....  If I am wrong in how I understood that, I'm sorry....


----------



## the_riddler (Dec 7, 2012)

fyi ptren is not illegal yet. But after only four days of using this stuff I can honestly say it is "different". It seems to change my physique noticeably every day.


----------



## overburdened (Dec 8, 2012)

the_riddler said:


> fyi ptren is not illegal yet. But after only four days of using this stuff I can honestly say it is "different". It seems to change my physique noticeably every day.



It is illegal bro... and, yes, it is quite noticeable in a very short period of time...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 8, 2012)

FWIW giving steroids/altrenogest is just as illegal as selling them


----------



## overburdened (Dec 8, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> FWIW giving steroids/altrenogest is just as illegal as selling them


Yes it is.. although they may take it a little easier on you if you are 'giving them away', rather than 'selling'.. but it is illegal nonetheless....

I think he was clarifying earlier that he wasn't 'selling or giving them away' though.. that he was only trying to help anyone that wanted to know how to mix it.... I don't know, it sounded to me like he was trying to sell it.. but that may not be what he was meaning... nonetheless.. It didn't sound good, the way it was worded.. If he just wanted to tell people how to make it, cool.. but it is illegal, whether he realizes it or not.. and the wording he was using on his post, he should be aware of, for his own sake, so that he doesn't get unwanted scrutiny from the wrong people... the last thing you want is the feds knocking on your door cause it sounded like you were trying to sell it...  to be on the safe side, I would be very careful on wording...


----------



## jimm (Dec 8, 2012)

sounds nice brah pin me!


----------

